# Welche Distri & Welche Software brauche ich dafür?



## master bratack (14. November 2010)

Hey!
Ich hab mich jetzt schon eine weile mit linux & Unix beschäftigt (Ubuntu, DSL, OpenSuse, FreeBSD (nicht weit gekommmen) & möchte jetzt etwas großes machen:
Also, mein PC bekommt wohl wahrscheinlich bald eine Wlan karte, da wir bald 3 PC's +  meinen haben werden, dachte ich mir, das ich meinen PC doch als Lokalen Server einsetzten könnte. Momentan sind alle geräte (außer meiner) Wlan fähig, d.h. denke ich, ich könnte mir Linux aufsetzten um von dort Videos, Bilder & Musik über Wlan an die anderen senden.
Das mit dem Multimedia würde ich über ein Webinterface machen, außerdem würde ich über den PC auch gerne mehrere PC'S verbinden um zu zocken, also so als wären die per Lan verbunden.

Meine Fragen:
 - Welche Distri wäre gut?
 - Welche Software bräuchte ich so?

MFG Bratack


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

bevor du dir eine WLAN-Karte kaufst, würde ich online nachschlagen, ob diese auch mit einem Linux kompatibel ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Karten mit einem Atheros Chipsatz recht gut, hatte da noch keine Probleme mit Treibern.

Zum Datenaustausch (über Dateien) würde ich Samba hernehmen, Windows kennt ja da eigentlich keine Alternativen welche einfach zu verwenden wären. Das Ganze funktioniert dann einfach über die Windowsfreigabe.

Zum direkten Streamen würde ich VLC versuchen, wobei ich mit dem in der Hinsicht noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Wie das allerdings mit einem Webinterface funktioniert kann ich dir auch nicht sagen (hast du da schon was spezielles gefunden?)



> außerdem würde ich über den PC auch gerne mehrere PC'S verbinden um zu zocken, also so als wären die per Lan verbunden.


Wie meinst du das? Wenn die PCs alle im WLAN sind, dann sind sie doch eh schon verbunden? Was willst du dann mit deinem PC da noch machen?

Grundsätzlich ist es bei deinen Anforderungen relativ egal, welche Distribution du nimmst. Das dürfte in deinem Fall mehr Geschmackssache sein, ob du dir ein Ubuntu oder ein Suse (oder eine andere Distri) installierst.

Gruß
BK


----------



## master bratack (15. November 2010)

Ich hatte noch nichts in die richtung Webinterface gefunden, aber ich bin in den Bereich eigentlich ganz okay. Bei spielen wie Warcraft 3, NFSU2 und so kann man über Lan spielen, und weil ich ja dann schon dieses Wlan netz hätte würde ich mich nicht mit Lan kabeln abmühen wollen


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. November 2010)

Hi,

bei den Spielen ist es egal ob du ein LAN oder WLAN Netz hast  Das kannst du in dem Sinne eigentlich als ein und das selbe betrachten.

Gruß
BK


----------



## TanTe (16. November 2010)

Wozu die Filme streamen und nicht einfach sofort ueber Samba anschauen?
das hatt den Vorteil das man diese auch anhalten oder vor/zurueck spuhlen koennte.
Oder soll ein spezieller Film syncron an mehreren geraeten wiedergegeben werden?


----------



## master bratack (16. November 2010)

Öhm, eigentlich nicht. Soll einfach nur erreichbar sein, also FTP würde theoretisch gehen, aber mein Vater hat noch nie einen PC benutz, d.h. würde ch gern was benutzerfreundliches haben


----------



## TanTe (18. November 2010)

Da reicht Samba vollkommen. Einfach eine Verknuepfung zu den Filmen bei deinem Vater auf den Desktop machen -> fertig.
Alternativ ein Netzlaufwerk.
Samba == Datei und Druckerfreigabe fuer Microsoft Netzwerke. 
FTP == File Transfer Protokoll. Dafuer braucht man a) einen Ftp Client und b) muss man den Film erst auf den lokalen Rechner kopieren zum anschauen.


----------



## master bratack (19. November 2010)

Okay danke. Kann geschloßen werden


----------

